#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 新獸報到 OwO

## 獅虎 - Noir

各位獸大 大家好 OwO 
我是Noir (但基本上都沒再說的 :jcdragon-xp:  
也可以直接叫我龍龍 (另一個獸設)或獅虎喔  :jcdragon-xp: 
興趣是跟獸友聊天.看小說或發呆 OwO 
我還在摸索畫畫的境界  :jcdragon-lines: 
專長阿 ... 好像都沒有餒  :jcdragon-cry: 
希望可以在狼樂跟大家相處喔 OwO

----------


## 傲斯頓

獅虎你好~
我是傲斯頓~
歡迎來到樂園0w0
畫畫的話能到相關版面去看看, 這裡有很多高爪喔~
有事沒事也很歡迎來聊天室~但請做好心理準備(?

----------


## 碎風

獅虎你好  我是碎風 ~~ 
沒想到你也來了  XDD  (??
歡迎來到樂園啊~~
龍龍一定有專長的啦  XD
可以來聊天室看看喔  ~
可以聊天聊個夠  ((不

----------


## 小龜

獅虎你好唷OwO/
小龜已經在rc跟獅虎見過面了唷>w<
小龜也喜歡聊天跟發呆=w=(?)
接下來就期待跟獅虎在聊天室遇見了唷@w@/
最後~歡迎獅虎來到樂園唷~

----------


## 獅虎 - Noir

聊天室要怎麼用阿  我不會阿 QAQ  交我  ><  要到哪裡用阿 ?

----------


## 小龜

> 聊天室要怎麼用阿  我不會阿 QAQ  交我  ><  要到哪裡用阿 ?


在樂園首頁的最下面唷~
要仔細看一下@@

----------


## 獅虎 - Noir

> 在樂園首頁的最下面唷~
> 要仔細看一下@@


好的~ 謝謝小龜 >w<

----------


## Canis lupus

獅虎你好OwO/(握爪~
歡迎來到狼樂，可以叫我拉普喔~
如同上述所說的，沒是就來聊天室逛逛吧＞w＜

眾獸的熱情絕對能帶龍龍前往新世界的:3

----------


## 小芸

獅虎你好~
我是傻氣狼兒~可以叫我傻氣或是小傻喔>w<
歡迎你來到狼樂~~!
在這裡你可以用各種方式跟大家多多交流喔~~~www
而且這裡的獸都超級好的~
也可以去狼樂的聊天室看看!!(雖然上面大家都說過了:33
最後再次歡迎你!!
希望你在這裡可以過得開心!!

----------


## Norya.Polaris

獅虎你好OWO/我是諾雅/
歡迎你來到狼樂OWO/
這裡的獸們都很友善而且熱情喔OWO//
關於畫畫的話，獅虎可以到相關版面去看看喔:3
像傲絲頓說的~那裏有不少高爪喔OWO
專長的話:3未來一定可以找到的 :Smile: 
你也可以多多去聊天室晃晃(???那裡很好玩的喔XDD
最後~祝福你可以在這裡過的愉快//

----------


## 萊洛克

獅虎你好！
我是萊洛克，簡稱：“小洛”就行了
歡迎來到樂園，有空在聊天室聊天吧！
我們很愛聊有的沒的～～
畫畫有興趣切搓一下。
想加好友也可以喔0w0

----------


## 獅虎 - Noir

謝謝大家 OwO  目前還在摸索狼樂中 所以.. 過段時間在加大家好友喔 OwO  請多多指教啦 ~

----------


## 虛羽．天祈

哎呀~ 這ˇ不是獅虎嗎~~
貓咪我天祈啦
話說我們RC見過很多次了~
所以是友獸了ww  ((诶你.....
其實聊天室裡還蠻正常的ww 

(所以不能討論R-1X的東西唷~ XD


歡迎來這裡OWO!!

----------


## 獅虎 - Noir

> 哎呀~ 這ˇ不是獅虎嗎~~
> 貓咪我天祈啦
> 話說我們RC見過很多次了~
> 所以是友獸了ww  ((诶你.....
> 其實聊天室裡還蠻正常的ww 
> 
> (所以不能討論R-1X的東西唷~ XD
> 
> 
> 歡迎來這裡OWO!!


OwO 今後還是要受你們照顧啦 >w<  我會注意不聊R-1X的  OwO

----------


## 月光銀牙

獅虎你好~

   這裡是最友善的銀牙(誤

   歡迎來到狼樂~~要到處看看喔

----------


## 獅虎 - Noir

> 獅虎你好~
> 
>    這裡是最友善的銀牙(誤
> 
>    歡迎來到狼樂~~要到處看看喔


好的~  OwO  我會到處逛逛的 XD

----------


## Schak

獅虎哥哥OwO//~~~HiHi >w</ :jcdragon-hi: ~~

獅虎哥哥也來到這裡了呀xDD~
小狼叫夏克~可以叫我小夏就好搂 :jcdragon-xd: ~~(早就知道的!(揍XwX~
歡迎獅虎哥哥來狼之樂園壓~有空可以多來聊天室玩唷>W<~!!!那是一個很神奇的地方www
以後還請多多指教>w<!!!

----------


## 黑倫

獅虎你好~ 歡迎來到樂園OwO
我是黑倫 可以直接叫我小倫www
我們也有見面過幾次 但沒講過什麼話  :jcdragon-tea: 

獅虎歡迎你有空時來聊天室玩>w<

----------


## 獅虎 - Noir

> 獅虎哥哥OwO//~~~HiHi >w</~~
> 
> 獅虎哥哥也來到這裡了呀xDD~
> 小狼叫夏克~可以叫我小夏就好搂~~(早就知道的!(揍XwX~
> 歡迎獅虎哥哥來狼之樂園壓~有空可以多來聊天室玩唷>W<~!!!那是一個很神奇的地方www
> 以後還請多多指教>w<!!!


小夏 OwO  也請你多多指教啦 XDDD   我叫獅虎 也可以叫我龍龍喔 ~ (這也是早就知道啦 OwO

----------


## 獅虎 - Noir

> 獅虎你好~ 歡迎來到樂園OwO
> 我是黑倫 可以直接叫我小倫www
> 我們也有見面過幾次 但沒講過什麼話 
> 
> 獅虎歡迎你有空時來聊天室玩>w<


抱歉啦 >< 小倫 OwO   太多獸了我都認不出來阿 ><  我都會去聊天室看看喔 >w<  請多多指教啦 ~

----------


## 狼の寂

獅虎你好嗷~
歡迎來到狼之樂園   :wuffer_howl: 

這裡是寂狼，相信應該不用再介紹你也知道了吧
興趣是畫畫與動物相關  OwO
就如同往常叫咱小寂或是阿寂，還是你想怎麼叫就怎麼叫吧w

真的很高興獅虎也能加入狼網這個群獸聚集的大家族
只是希望"狼之樂園"這個名字沒有把你嚇到才好吶 XD
就和樂的和大家相處在一塊吧  :3

喔,對了
記得要注意這邊各式的版規以及會員管理通則喔,這樣

以後還請多指教啦   :wuffer_laugh:

----------

